# Dissolving Palladium in Hydrochloric acid and Clorox?



## dbrick81 (Jan 3, 2008)

Will Hydrochloric acid and Clorox dissolve palladium well enough to test some monolithic capacitors with stannous chloride. If it will, should I first dissolve base metals with Acid peroxide. 

Thanks


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 4, 2008)

Brick,

I have not tested HCl-Cl with Palladium, but it should work. I have dissolved Pd with AP several times. It is very slow, but it works. 

I cover this process in depth on the upcoming PGM DVD soon to be released.

Crush and grind the caps in a mortar and pedstal or ball mill before you begin. Wear a dusk mask as the ceramic is Barium based and is easily airborne when grinding!! [img:33:25]http://www.goldrecovery.us/images/skullnbones_smallrev.jpg[/img]

The best method of stripping the base metals from the monolithic capacitiors is to use straight HCl. I let them soak for four hours in the first HCl wash and then overnight in a second HCl wash then I move on to processing for the Palladium. Heating the HCl will speed this process.

The first wash typically produces a purple liquid (tin/nickel/lead) . The second wash turns out pale lime green (nickel).[img:33:25]http://www.goldrecovery.us/images/skullnbones_smallrev.jpg[/img]


Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (Jan 4, 2008)

I seen that.


----------

